# non tobacco ingredients in cigar?????????



## bigb9582 (Aug 1, 2012)

ok guys/gal i went to a local store today to pick up a bundle of sticks fer a every yardgar. well i was talkin to to owner and he recomended TAMPMA TROLLEYS, made by jc newman, aged dominican filler, genuine connecticut broadleaf maduro, made in cigar city, usa. 20 churchill 7 1/4x52.
any way boughtem, got home smoked one great burn mild tasting, ect... 
BUT as i was taking out of the plastic bundle i just happen to see this in small print on the botton the cardboard insert, "these fine cigars are custom made with aged, fully cured imported tobaccos. these cigars are predominatly tobacco with non-tobacco ingredients added."
WTF is the non tobacco ingredients?????? did i by a bundle of giant cigarettes disguied as cigars???
isnt cigars supposed to be 100% tobaccy??? i only smoked one and im thinking about takem back unless its somthing dumb.

sorry for the rant but i dont like to see that message on my sticks.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Perhaps it refers to the pectin (or whatever "glue" they use) to hold them together?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

It sounds disturbing, but is probably something that their legal department makes them put on everything.


----------



## bigb9582 (Aug 1, 2012)

i thought about the glue, which would make sense since thses are not machine wrapped with that paper crap, haha. they look just like anyother handmade gar, but the not freaks me out a little


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

From doing a little googling I've found a few answers. Obviously if it's a flavored cigar it's not flavored with tobacco. If the cigar is made on a machine there is a chance they use paper in the process. This is what I got from another site. "The 'non tobacco ingredients' they're referring to is the homogenized sheet wrapper, which is essentially paper, not tobacco! Such non tobacco ingredients include paper, wood and dust particles. All of these ingredients are pressed into paper rolls that are used to wrap the cigars."


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.cancercontrol.cancer.gov/tcrb/monographs/9/m9_8.PDF

Go to page 4. Still don't know what the non tobacco ingredient is though.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

yeap some cheap bundle cigars use a paper or "homogenized" binders.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

Mouse poop.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

eNthusiast said:


> Mouse poop.


Is that where they get the barnyard taste from?


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Tampa Trolleys is a bundle line Newman introduced early this year. They're machine rolled cigars with a Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper, and filler from the DR, Nicaragua and Honduras. Since they made no reference to the binder in any of the material I've seen on the cigars, it seems likely that the binder is homogenized tobacco, which is used in nearly all machine rolled cigars. And it tends to be a mixture of tobacco, paper and other products. There's no way that reference is to the vegetable glue because that's used in every premium cigar and isn't considered part of the composition. You could also give 'em a call and ask (813) 248-2124. And let us know what they say.


----------



## bigb9582 (Aug 1, 2012)

ya im gonna callem when i get up tomarrow.
they are not flavored so thats out, not paper wrapped, so thats out.
soo that eather leaves, dirt, wood,paper, or mouse poop. lol
if i cant get a answer to marrow i may cut one up to see whats in it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Have you cut one open and looked at the binder? I wonder why you think paper is out when nearly all machine made cigars have what Ghe and a few others mentioned. I think they figured it out already.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

ghe said:


> it seems likely that the binder is homogenized tobacco, which is used in nearly all machine rolled cigars. And it tends to be a mixture of tobacco, paper and other products.


i think you nailed it with this explanation

the "non-tobacco ingredients" disclaimer is the same as found on swisher sweets & other machine made cigars


----------



## bigb9582 (Aug 1, 2012)

Cigar Noob said:


> Have you cut one open and looked at the binder? I wonder why you think paper is out when nearly all machine made cigars have what Ghe and a few others mentioned. I think they figured it out already.


sorry what i ment by no paper was the outside (like a whiteowl, philli's, etc.)
im bout to go cut open the nub thats left in the ash tray in a few mins.


----------



## bigb9582 (Aug 1, 2012)

well i pulled the 2"ish nub out of the trayand here is what i got
leaf on outside, what i though was leaf for the binder until i relized there was no veins in it, a weirdly cut paper thing goin around the tip and then tobaccy inside.
so yes it does have a paper binder and the weirdly cut paper below were i cut the tip.
o well ill smoke up this bundle and look fer another "true hand made yardgar"
now to go get the nasty stale gar smell off my hands


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

Where the hell is cigar city, USA? I need to visit...


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

bigb9582 said:


> well i pulled the 2"ish nub out of the trayand here is what i got
> leaf on outside, what i though was leaf for the binder until i relized there was no veins in it, a weirdly cut paper thing goin around the tip and then tobaccy inside.
> so yes it does have a paper binder and the weirdly cut paper below were i cut the tip.
> o well ill smoke up this bundle and look fer another "true hand made yardgar"
> now to go get the nasty stale gar smell off my hands


yeap, all the cheap machine made $20 dollar a bundle cigars that i have opened up have that same brown paper and what ever it is on the head, nothing new, you get what you pay for...


----------



## bigb9582 (Aug 1, 2012)

ya, im still learning this cigar stuff, i always figured the machine made ones had the "paper" on the outside. plus these didnt say machine made or anything and i didnt think to ask the shop owner, o well lesson learned.
btw i think cigar city is in tampa trolleys back yard right beside their cigar rolling machines, lol


----------



## Loki21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Very interesting read. Thanks for the post and letting me learn something new.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> yeap, all the cheap machine made $20 dollar a bundle cigars that i have opened up have that same brown paper and what ever it is on the head, nothing new, you get what you pay for...


Even those that use use machine mades to... make "hand rolled cigars" know to remove the paper and cap. Machine made cigars seem to be more like cigarettes than typical cigars with the use of some crazy reconstituted stuff.


----------



## eNthusiast (Dec 4, 2009)

I've read that the reconstituted tobacco stuff is a mix of paper and ground up stems, and sprayed with nicotine juice... Yum...


----------



## Stogin (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey, don't discount the cigar just because it's machine rolled and has some paper in it. Some machine rolled cigars are pretty good! And some true hand rolled cigars are pretty awful. :/ So if it's yummy and cheap, why not?


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Stogin said:


> Hey, don't discount the cigar just because it's machine rolled and has some paper in it. Some machine rolled cigars are pretty good! And some true hand rolled cigars are pretty awful. :/ So if it's yummy and cheap, why not?


Not all machine-made cigars use reconstituted tobacco, but most do, especially the big sellers that are familiar names.


----------

